# Rockford Fosgate or Clarions?!!?!?! Which is it?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

I was at Dark Nights today, which for all of you who don't know is a annual car show for imports in Toronto, Canada and one of the guys with GTASentra.net, told me that when he ripped out the Rockford Fosgates in his 03 Spec V, he saw that they were Clarions! Whats the deal with that? Are they the same company or what? Seemed odd to me...

Any thoughts?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

I believe it is the Fosgate amp and subwoofer only. The rest is Clarion speakers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Hmmm, Nissan should mention that. They make it sound like its a total Rockford Fosgate System.

KM


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol, anything to make a buck man. unfortunately.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, RF designed it. I guess that is good enough for legal purposes.


----------



## SentraDreams (Apr 22, 2005)

*Rock or clarion*

doesn't matter... i think they are all owned by BOSTON ACOUSTICS


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

holy old threads bat man!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

its a new record....


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Everything is Clarion except the sub. IDC if the headunit says RF on it, its still clarion.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> Everything is Clarion except the sub. IDC if the headunit says RF on it, its still clarion.


In my car, the rear amp is labeled with Rockford Fosgate. To my knowledge, the rear speakers are also Rockfos. And the Sub, well it's a Clarion I believe.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SentraDreams said:


> doesn't matter... i think they are all owned by BOSTON ACOUSTICS


1) boston acoustics sucks now.
2) this thread is in the wrong section
3) THIS THREAD IS ALMOST 2 YEARS OLD!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> 3) THIS THREAD IS ALMOST 2 YEARS OLD!


Well where are these things coming from then? What's the trick to digging up an old thread? Not that I actually want to do it.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Doing a search for a certain topic, looking at the DATES OF THE POSTS, and NOT bumping a 2 year old thread! That's how you find OLD threads.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW - Thread Closed.


----------

